# 2009 Outback 28Rsds - $18,250 Obo



## Matt M (Jul 29, 2013)

We are unfortunately having to sell our beloved travel trailer as our hectic schedule with 4 boys in sports prevents us from using it as much as we once did. Our family has greatly enjoyed using this camper over the last 4 years and we have taken extremely good care of it. Being a bunkhouse model, this camper is extremely flexible for sleeping arrangements and can easily handle 6 kids and 4 adults in comfort. Our camper is in fantastic condition with the only visible wear being the decals on the outside which are starting to peel in certain areas. Otherwise, the exterior fiberglass is in great condition. The enclosed and heated underbelly has never had an issue. The rubber top has been treated and conditioned multiple times to keep it holding up -- we have never discovered a leak in this camper since we purchased it. All appliances, mechanicals, and plumbing work perfectly.

This camper, even though is 28+ feet long, is an extremely easy trailer to tow -- our TV is a 2007 Ford Expedition EL 5.4L and it manages the trailer just fine. We also purchased the best rated hitch available being the Reese Dual Cam Sway Control Weight Distribution Hitch which will come with the sale of the camper. This hitch does a fantastic job leveling out the ride between our TV and the trailer as well as it does an excellent job reducing sway caused by wind or passing vehicles. We put 4 new tires on it last year as well as a new spare -- these are all under covers when the trailer is not in motion. We also have a full all-weather cover for the camper we have been using for the last 2 years when it is in storage. Finally, to make it easier for our buyer we are selling the camper with a fully stocked kitchen including pots, pans, plates, bowls, cups, utensils, toaster, and other items we found we needed.

Additional features and accessories:

EXTERIOR:

- Fiberglass body with one-piece rubber roof
- External 2-burner stove along with hot & cold sink
- External TV mount with cable and power hookups
- Large awning on door side
- Oversized safety handle outside beside door
- Rear hard shell manual slide-out containing queen size bed
- Driver side motorized slide-out for u-shaped dinette
- Full width storage compartment at the front of the trailer
- Three crank up vents in the roof with MaxAir covers on each
- Air conditioning unit on roof with ducted air delivery inside
- Pair of X-Chocks to stabilize tire movement included
- Two sets of leveling block kits included
- Black tire covers for both sides and spare included
- All additional hoses, cables, and tubes required for hookup
- Dual 30-gallon propane tanks mounted on the tongue with cover
- Added a power tongue jack to simplify hitch process
- Crank down jacks on the four corners underneath
- Full camper all-season fitted storage cover included

INTERIOR:

- Bunkhouse in front of camper includes 4 beds and large wardrobe
- Coat closet and shoe storage just inside door
- Full bathroom with tub/shower/skylight/fan, sink, and toilet with medicine cabinet/mirror and large storage cabinet
- Large storage pantry leading into kitchen with refrigerator/freezer, microwave, 3-burner range with oven, and 2-sided sink
- FULLY STOCKED KITCHEN including pots, pans, plates, bowls, cups, utensils, toaster, and other items we found we needed
- Integrated stereo with 4 inside speakers and 2 outdoor speakers and roof mounted antenna
- Flat panel TV mounted for rear of camper viewing
- Dual fold-flat couches facing each-other in rear of camper
- Rear hard shell manual slide-out containing queen size bed and including storage cabinets and shelf
- Large u-shaped dinette in motorized slide-out able to seat 5 people comfortably, while a 6th can join using a stool
- Air conditioning with ducted distribution in the ceiling, heat distribution in floor vents
- Control panel showing status of battery, fresh water, grey water, and black water tanks -- also has switches for electric and/or gas hot water heat
- Custom made fitted sheets for bunk beds

Pictures on Craigslist: http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/3910517657.html


----------

